# Mac Pro Quad Compatible With Sata Drives?



## tmj (Dec 18, 2006)

I recently bought a Mac Pro Quad Core 2.66ghz Intel Xeon (can see it at http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=2CB5E8C0&nclm=MacPro) and I am wondering if this WD SATA Hard Drive (seen here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822144417) would work on my Mac? And if so if any additions steps would need to be taken

Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, ya, all mac pros have sata hard drives. and as long as you didn't have apple install 4, there are extra bays for them. as for installing them, follow the instructions that come with it, or are on apple's site. and the 1st time you turn it on after putting in the drive, the mac should see it and ask if you want to initialize the drive, which is its way of asking if you want to format it. tell it yes, and when its done, it'll show up.


----------

